
Camperoo (YC W14) Helps Parents Find and Book Summer Camps, Activities for Kids - emmiechang
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/20/camperoo-helps-parents-find-and-book-summer-camps-other-activities-for-kids/
======
gargarplex
Just a friendly reminder for parents to not turn a blind eye to anything that
goes on at camp. For example, bullying. Teach your child strategies for
dealing with it and keep a close emotional attunement. This is a PSA for
parents who actually care and don't just use camp as a glorified babysitting
service.

------
sjayman
Genius! I have 2 kids and spent the last 3 weeks fretting about camps and
getting kids into camps. Its all word of mouth at the moment. Brilliant idea!

~~~
emmiechang
Thanks! Are you in the Bay Area by chance? I'm Emmie, the founder. New site
design to push out this weekend, please take a look again soon. (we wanted to
push it out before the TC article, but it was too unstable)

~~~
arethuza
Please come to the UK - my wife and I spend a remarkable amount of time trying
to organize stuff to keep our son constructively occupied!

[NB One thing I would love is some way to enter into a discussion with our son
about what he wants to do and to rate different options - at the moment we do
this through email and printing stuff out, which is dreadful.]

~~~
emmiechang
Hey! Actually, I just found out that there were camps in the UK. I met an ex
pro-football player who used to run his own programs in the UK from 1999-2009.
I'll definitely explore expansion to the UK! I love it there, and drive a Mini
:). Good points on the discussion with your child--we'll have camper profiles
soon to allow for kids to bookmark their own things

~~~
arethuza
From what I understand, things are a bit different here - most
camps/activities are for a week or less, so for a summer holiday of 7 weeks
there is a lot of time to fill and a lot of organizing to do.

~~~
mbreese
In the summer, things are somewhat similar on this side of the pond. There are
lots of one week day camps over the summers.

------
Alex_Jiang
During early elementary school I learned more in camp than I did at school.

I was also first exposed to C++ in a summer program around 1998.

With the right vendors this is more than a marketplace for camps, it could
radically change education. Kids can pick up technical skills VERY early (that
schools won't give them), and they'll have years to master them.

------
j2d3
"Expedia for..." sounds pretty weird. Think of something else. I can't
remember what actual Expedia is for.

~~~
hablahaha
The whole title sounds a bit weird. What about "Kayak for childrens' camps and
activities" or instead of Kayak, Hipmunk? Since they are in YC, they should
totally mention that in the title as well.

~~~
emmiechang
We actually do the registrations, not just an affiliate thing like kayak or
hipmunk....opentable for kids camps?

~~~
nicoles
I like OpenTable for kids camps! I think more people probably get how
OpenTable becomes a core part of the restaurant's infrastructure than Expedia
does for travel.

------
lrichardson
I remember being pitched this idea at START pitch day - I really think it is a
great idea.

I agree with the comments above: "OpenTable for camps" is a _much_ better (or
at least more recognizable) comparison than Expedia.

Congratulations on becoming part of YC 14!

------
pstuart
Damn. I started down this path but had to give up -- it was too hard to scrape
the data. Add to that building relations and the site itself (by myself).

Best of luck!

------
jfornear
The resemblance to [http://www.zappos.com/](http://www.zappos.com/) is
somewhat ethically questionable.

~~~
emmiechang
Love how you're the only Person ever to say that! We were definitely inspired
by it. Switching in a few days to the new look and feel, designed specifically
for us!

~~~
jfornear
That's good, congrats on the launch!

------
nicoles
Great work Emmie! This is totally needed, finding and registering for camps
has been a mess for years.

------
cfontes
I remember this being here as a SHOWHN a few months ago.

Now it's YC14? Congratulations.

------
angersock
Very happy to see another successful venture from Houston.

Great work folks! :)

~~~
emmiechang
Thanks! H-Town represent!! (wait that sounded really silly...probably less
silly than if I really said that out loud)

~~~
stephenhuey
It's encouraging to the rest of us Houston startups to see your progress!

~~~
angersock
Yes, all 4 of us! :P

------
hackergirl
Have you seen CampEasy? Looks pretty big and complete

